# B Safe Company & Aesthetic Finishers: Gun Safes and Firearm Coatings



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

At the B Safe Company we are dedicated to providing the public with the best Gun Safes on the market. We are located in Piqua, Ohio and provide the entire country with firearm safes that last a lifetime.








We offer local pickup and freight shipping to those outside of our area. Our leading manufacturer Heritage Safe Company knows the value of preserving and protecting the things you hold dear. They have built their gun safe business on securing your irreplaceable possessions and protecting your heritage. Heritage Safe continues to set the standard in home gun safe security, fire protection, value and elegance. No matter what you choose to secure in your Heritage safe --- heirlooms, guns, important documents, jewelry --- we have a make and model of home gun safe suited just for you. Join the tens of thousands who have already found an affordable, responsible and sensible way to safeguard their prized possessions in the convenience of their own home --- a Heritage gun safe, found online at http://www.bsafeco.com
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









Aesthetic Finishers is Ohio's premier family owned and operated powder and ceramic coating facility dedicated to serving the needs of both the high and low volume commercial / industrial clients, individual hotrod / motorsports clients, and individual firearm owners / Manufacturers. After years of testing 8 formulas of firearm coatings by different manufacturers we came to the conclusion that Cerakote is the top of the line. Cerakote firearm coatings improve performance and reliability over conventional finishes. This state-of-the-art coating technology out-performs any competitive coating in both laboratory settings and the real world applications.

Superior wear resistance
Excellent corrosion protection
Impact & scratch resistant
Maximum adhesion
Low dry-film thickness
Maximum hardness
Excellent chemical resistance
Maximum flexability
High surface coverage
Easy Application
Air or oven cure systems
Smooth, consistent finish
VOC exempt in all 50 states
Made in the U.S.A.
[/COLOR] 
Request a quote today by visiting our website at http://www.afipowder.com/firearmcoatings and filling out the submit a quote form.


----------

